# Brown rice hard to digest for toddlers?



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi,
I've noticed that the whole brown rice grains show up in my toddler's poop. Does it mean that she can't digest? I ground the cooked rice with water and made a porridge. It seems fine after that. But she doesn't like the texture of porridge. I would hate to feed her white rice though. Should I replace brown rice with white ?
Thanks!


----------



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

I think a lot of things pass through a toddler rather undigested. Raisens and corn come to mind immediatly. I wouldn't worry about it, and if she likes the rice, give her rice. I wouldn't switch to white. At least with brown rice her body can do its best to get nutrients out of it. With white, there are no nutrients to be gotten.


----------



## Mrshawwk (Apr 5, 2006)

Brown rice can be more easily digested if it's soaked a little first. The easiest method I've found (and tastiest and nutritious) is to cook the rice in chicken broth. It helps break down the hard to digest stuff in the rice. Cook it slow for about 90 mins, it will be nice and soft for young ones and hopefully easier on their immature digestive systems. You can also soak it in water.


----------



## Spirit Dancer (Dec 11, 2006)

i'll have to try that


----------



## JaneSmith1010 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am not sure but think they come out this way in adults too. But yes, rice and any grain, is terribly hard for toddlers to digest. I personally avoid grains, esp if they are not fermented or soaked. My child does not seem to react too badly to GF sprouted or soaked grains, but I do seriously limit them in our house. You are better off to offer higher nutrient foods to little ones like avocados, oils, meats, fruits and veggies.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Anything that comes through the baby's GI tract unchanged isn't hurting the baby in any way- the baby is absorbing whatever he or she needs from the rice, and then maintain an appetite for more important foods- such as mama milk!

I'd much rather have my child develop a taste for brown rice than for white rice, even if it's not well digested at first. DS used to eat handfulls of brown rice off the high chair tray!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, I know DS ends up with some whole undigested bits of rice sometimes... but that happens with lots of nuts and raisins and corn... and mostly anything else around that same size







I assume hes getting SOME nutrients out of it, though maybe not as much as me and DH... but, meh. I'd definetly not switch to white rice though, that stuffs absolutely worthless!!


----------

